

After $9 Billion Loss, Trader Revives Career - ahalan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704621204575487182419639738.html

======
jbland
I was about to be "invested" in the story, until i remembered that the $9
billion he lost was other people's money..

------
Produce
1\. Gamble away financial stability

2\. Profit!

3\. Charge victims money to avoid losing all their money

4\. Profit!

5\. ???

6\. Profit!

